# Do platys have a gravid spot too?



## ravekiss (Jan 20, 2005)

How do you know if a female platy is pregnant?


----------



## swimmers (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, they have a gravid spot too. Same as your guppies, the belly gets quite round & the gravid spot is more apparant in some - if they are real dark red for instance, it may not show as muich as on a lighter colored fish. Some of my platys have gotten huge bellys while others have not seemed that large at the time of giving birth. They can have them every 28 days - +/- I've got platies in all 5 of my tanks & love them. good luck with yours!


----------

